# GT: Orlando Magic @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Orlando Magic [17-8] @ Dallas Mavericks [16-9]*
 | Monday, December 17 2007 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Orlando Magic have hit their first slump of the season. The Dallas Mavericks, though, appear to have snapped out of theirs. 

The Mavericks look to take advantage of the suddenly struggling Magic on Monday when the teams meet in Dallas, where the Magic haven't won in more than a decade. 

Orlando (17-8) got off to one of the best starts in franchise history, winning 16 of its first 20 games. Since then, however, the Magic have dropped four of five contests -- each against teams with a .500 record or worse. 

Dallas (16-9) went through a similar tough stretch during which it lost six of nine games after its 9-2 start. But the Mavericks, who won a league-best 67 games last season, look like they've regained last season's form with four wins in their last five contests, including victories over Utah, New Orleans and Houston. 

"It's about time," said reigning league MVP Dirk Nowitzki to the Mavericks' official Web site. "It's December now and there has to be a sense of urgency and the last two games there has been some progress. We're pressing too much and we don't need to worry, but to just go out and have fun. You can't get too high or too low because it is a long season." 

The Mavericks' turnaround has come primarily on the defensive end. They gave up 103.3 points per game in that 3-6 stretch Nov. 23-Dec. 6, but have held opponents to 92.2 in their last five contests. 

"Our defense really picked up," said reserve guard Jerry Stackhouse, who admitted that the team made a concerted effort to play more consistently over the last five games. "We're 4-1. We wanted to look at it as a playoff series and 4-1 will do it every time." 

Dallas limited Houston to 40.8 percent shooting in a 96-83 victory on Saturday, and forced 19 turnovers with an aggressive defensive effort that had been conspicuously absent earlier this season. 

"We've been pretty soft during the first 10-15 games," Dallas coach Avery Johnson said. "We haven't been as tough as we've normally been and that's just not me saying that. Our players feel that way. They want to be a little bit more physical." 

The Magic, meanwhile, could use a similar defensive renaissance. They've allowed 104.6 points per game in their last five, including the second-most scored against them this season in a 123-119 loss to Memphis on Saturday night. 

Those defensive struggles overshadowed another brilliant performance from center Dwight Howard, who had 31 points and 20 rebounds -- the third 30-20 game of his career. 

"I think the biggest thing is that we have to stop people from scoring," said Howard, the league leader with 15.4 rebounds per game. "The main thing is that we have to get stops and we haven't been able to do that. Other teams are getting to the paint too easily; other teams are shooting the ball extremely well." 

"But we've got to know (with) the way we started the season, people are going to come at us. Every team we play is going to be looking to take our heads off. We've got to pick it up." 

Getting back on track could be a challenge in Dallas, where the Mavericks are 10-2. They've won nine straight there against the Magic, who haven't won at Dallas since a 100-90 victory on Dec. 11, 1997. 

Orlando, however, has more road wins than any other team in the NBA this season, having won 12 of its first 15 games away from home.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Jameer Nelson - Keith Bogans - Hedo Turkoglu - Rashard Lewis - Dwight Howard*


*Injuries*

*Mavs:* None.
*Magic:* Tony Battie (left shoulder) is out. 











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Really don't know what to expect from this game.

Jameer and DHoward will probably both have career days against Dallas, but will that be enough to pull out a "W" for them?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Too bad I don't have tickets to the game anymore. I'd have gone just to boo Rashard Lewis. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Really don't know what to expect from this game.
> 
> Jameer and DHoward will probably both have career days against Dallas, but will that be enough to pull out a "W" for them?


Devin should be able to contain Nelson, I'm more worried about Rashard Lewis and of course the guy in the middle.

Orlando has played so well on the road, should be a good game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bass should be able to take Lewis without too many issues.

Bass in 1-on-1 defense has been above my expectations (which is getting lower and lower).


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Guess I'll watch this game in hopes to get over Romo's poopfest yesterday. 

BTW, our GT's make all others look like red-headed step children. There should be a GT competition.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Guess I'll watch this game in hopes to get over Romo's poopfest yesterday.
> 
> BTW, our GT's make all others look like red-headed step children. There should be a GT competition.


I have learned from the best in the business :cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Eddie Jones back in the starting lineup, Jet coming off the bench.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Eddie Jones has 6 assists already


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs win a close game, however the defense has been back to bad this time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Offensively, the boxscore looks much more like last year, except Damp played 31 minutes without fouling out. On top of that, he even turned in 3 assists.

Stack seems to be back in his old form, and Dirk is finally taking his shots. 12/24 is more like it!

And... we can certainly go back and talk about how good a pick up Eddie Jones was. He plays great D. Good passer. Good size. Basically, a BDavis lock-down guy. Just keep an eye on him in the upcoming GSW game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, Dallas won on FT's. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait... Devin got two blocks? lol... I must have completely missed them.

If he could consistently churn out 15-9-3, Dallas wins every night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Guess I'll watch this game in hopes to get over Romo's poopfest yesterday.
> 
> BTW, our GT's make all others look like red-headed step children. There should be a GT competition.


BTW, Phil Jackson didn't like your left nut, so they are keeping Kobe.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Offensively, the boxscore looks much more like last year, except Damp played 31 minutes without fouling out. On top of that, he even turned in 3 assists.
> 
> Stack seems to be back in his old form, and Dirk is finally taking his shots. 12/24 is more like it!
> 
> And... we can certainly go back and talk about how good a pick up Eddie Jones was. He plays great D. Good passer. Good size. Basically, a BDavis lock-down guy. Just keep an eye on him in the upcoming GSW game.


Dirk needs to take at least 17-18 shots, he is our best offensive player and there is no reason to not use him more. Right now he is sitting at 15.9, that is not getting done. At some point Avery will have to understand that he is a finisher, not a facilitator. 

Eddie Jones was indeed a good pickup, last year he looked like he is done, but maybe he has found some legs for what could be his last season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Quotes


----------

